# Woman Who Licked Tub Of Ice Cream Faces Up To 20 Yrs...update On New Nastiness



## Leeda.the.Paladin

A woman in Lufkin, Texas, walked into her local Walmart, opened a container of Blue Bell, licked the ice cream and then put the container back in the freezer. Now, she faces up to 20 years in prison.

The woman can be seen in a now-viral video posted to Twitter Saturday. The person recording can be heard saying, "Lick it, lick it. Oh, you foul. Put it back, put it back." 



Blue Bell put out a statement Monday that confirms the ice cream that was licked was never sold. "Our staff recognized the location in the video, and we inspected the freezer case," the statement reads. "Based on security footage, the location and the inspection of the carton, we believe we may have recovered the half gallon that was tampered with. Out of an abundance of caution, we have also removed all Tin Roof half gallons from that location."


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

As disgusted as I am by this, I’m not sure it warrants a 20 year sentence.


----------



## chocolat79

20 years is excessive AND people just do stupid stuff for the 'gram. It's also nasty!


----------



## LdyKamz

She's being charged with second degree felony tampering of a consumer product but I doubt she'll actually get the max of 20 years. She looks like a silly 20-something-year-old and I'm sure she thought it was funny but this is dangerous. Honestly, I don't know what diseases she has or what she's been exposed to and I wouldn't appreciate being exposed to any of it just so her bf could get a laugh and they could get some likes. Not to mention it's disgusting. Didn't Ariana Grande do something like this too? She licked or coughed on cookies in a bakery or something? What's wrong with people that think something like this is funny?


----------



## Anacaona

Excessive? Yes. 

However....not tugging at my heartstrings here, people are gonna have to learn the hard way. That nasty tongue plaque and germs could've easily ended up in my ice cream bowl. She'll be OK and she got her likes!


----------



## Theresamonet

Blue Bell can stop. That ice cream was long sold by the time that video went viral and they became aware. Nice try though. They need to add tamper seals to the inside of the containers.


----------



## Foxglove

I read she had the flu?


----------



## msbettyboop

I was so confused when I first read this. The only ice cream I bother with is Ben and Jerry and it has a seal around it. I assumed all ice cream was like that. I thought The lady tore off the seal then licked it. Can't believe there's no law compelling blue bell to put a seal on their ice cream. Yuck...


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

I think I read some place that they freeze it upside down so it is vacuumed sealed or something like that.  I take food safety seriously and if there is no seal or the package looks like it was opened, I don't buy it.

People really need to stop posting everything they do on social media. The powers that be have that video and they were able to find her and her friends entering/leaving the store. It's only a matter of time before she is identified and arrested-all because of a stupid dare.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

msbettyboop said:


> I was so confused when I first read this. The only ice cream I bother with is Ben and Jerry and it has a seal around it. I assumed all ice cream was like that. I thought The lady tore off the seal then licked it. Can't believe there's no law compelling blue bell to put a seal on their ice cream. Yuck...


My 2 favorite ice creams do not seal anymore. I guess it’s an environmental thing.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

how much time did they give Arianna for licking the donut?

though nasty that's a hefty sentence


----------



## Charmingchick1

I don’t buy food that’s not sealed.  I actually thought that a seal was required, but apparently not.  When I buy hair products, I open them to make sure someone didn’t dig their grimy hands into them.   Food should always be sealed.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

I miss bluebell! Pralines and Cream was my favorite. I wish we could get it in Chicago.


----------



## Everything Zen

Back in the 80’s they didn’t seal medication and that’s how seven people were killed when some psycho decided to lace a bunch of Tylenol with potassium cyanide in Chicago. That incident led to tamper evident sealing in the pharma industry. Not sure why it’s still not the standard across all manufacturing.


----------



## vevster

CarefreeinChicago said:


> I miss bluebell! Pralines and Cream was my favorite. I wish we could get it in Chicago.


Licked or regular?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

If the bakery where Ariana Grande licked them donuts didn't pursue legal action, that's on them.   If Blue Bell pursues the maximum sentence to defend their brand then oh well, bleeped with the wrong one.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

vevster said:


> Licked or regular?


Regular


----------



## Southernbella.

She won't get the max bit besides all that, I have no sympathy. She's been on social media without an ounce of remorse and there's already been folks following her lead and doing it for the Gram.

Also, I don't buy anything that isn't sealed. I've never noticed whether Blue Bell is sealed or not because I don't eat it but how did they not anticipate their containers being tampered with? I know they said they freeze the ice cream upside down to create a natural seal but are most folks paying attention when they lift the top off?


----------



## Laela

God knows how many people have already done this type of thing already, under the radar...she just happened to get "caught " by the video posted on social media.  I'm not sympathetic toward her or anyone who does this felonious assault. Saliva can be used as a biological weapon. I'm really disgusted that people think this is actually funny..mostly children and old folks eat ice cream.. the most vulnerable among us.
I doubt Blue Bell caught that particular tub and I shudder to think who ate in unawares!  Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.



Anacaona said:


> Excessive? Yes.
> 
> However....not tugging at my heartstrings here, people are gonna have to learn the hard way. That nasty tongue plaque and germs could've easily ended up in my ice cream bowl. She'll be OK and she got her likes!



Loved Blue Bell when I was in TX..that's a great flavor!  The rum raisin is divine.. and was my favorite. I don't eat ice cream anymore.. lol


CarefreeinChicago said:


> I miss bluebell! Pralines and Cream was my favorite. I wish we could get it in Chicago.


----------



## intellectualuva

Crackers Phinn said:


> If the bakery where Ariana Grande licked them donuts didn't pursue legal action, that's on them.   If Blue Bell pursues the maximum sentence to defend their brand then oh well, *bleeped with the wrong one*.





Considering their issues with contamination a few years ago, I'm not surprised they are taking this seriously.


----------



## MizzBFly

Theresamonet said:


> Blue Bell can stop. That ice cream was long sold by the time that video went viral and they became aware. Nice try though. They need to add tamper seals to the inside of the containers.


.....To find the exact placement trajectory of the carton, x-5+2(6) was used, following second by second analysis of the video footage our experts have concluded .....the “tampered” tin roof carton has been discarded
Sincerely,
BlueBell CSI


----------



## Theresamonet

MizzBFly said:


> .....To find the exact placement trajectory of the carton, x-5+2(6) was used, following second by second analysis of the video footage our experts have concluded .....the “tampered” tin roof carton has been discarded
> Sincerely,
> BlueBell CSI


----------



## Shula

Foxglove said:


> I read she had the flu?



I read this as well. I also thought she encouraged others to do it and said let's start an epidemic. I remember the Chicago Tylenol cyanide panic in the 80s, we are  immunocompromised in this house, and I can't stand this ridiculos and narcissistic selfie/show off culture for clout so I will not be wasting time worrying about this knucklehead.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

I didn't mind the sentence because I knew in the end the person would probably just get probation or 1 year.  However, it sounded like wp behavior so I am disappointed in what I saw.


----------



## Foxglove

Somebody said she is facing more time than the blue bell execs who were responsible for the listeria outbreak and people died


----------



## Laela

SMH... who are these kids' parents?  My goodness


----------



## Laela

Apparently it was someone else who did the licking with the flu who wanted to start an epidemic... 
Catfish twist



Shula said:


> I read this as well. I also thought she encouraged others to do it and said let's start an epidemic. I remember the Chicago Tylenol cyanide panic in the 80s, we are  immunocompromised in this house, and I can't stand this ridiculos and narcissistic selfie/show off culture for clout so I will not be wasting time worrying about this knucklehead.


----------



## Shula

Laela said:


> SMH... who are these kids' parents?  My goodness





Laela said:


> Apparently it was someone else who did the licking with the flu who wanted to start an epidemic...
> Catfish twist



Well seeing that it's spawned copy cats for clout, they can all sit in a jail cell together. I don't care which one said it. I'm sure they all know deliberately spreading germs to an unsuspecting populace is not right. This may read as rude or snarky but it's not directed at you; it's directed at these dummies playing around with other people's health for the gram. I sometimes wish social media had never been created. People have always been trash but for some reason they like to up the ante when a camera is around. It's all very disgusting to me. Jail them all long enough for them to understand they don't have a right to infringe upon the safety of others.


----------



## discodumpling

I'm too fat to keep ice cream at the ready in my house. Lol! 
But this is nasty! What type of prank is that? Like WHY? Am I missing the humour in something like this? 
She gon get what she get. She just made an example of herself.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin




----------



## jasmatazz

Laela said:


>



Filthy. I went to his YouTube channel and he seems like a very disturbed individual.


----------



## msbettyboop

Everything Zen said:


> Back in the 80’s they didn’t seal medication and that’s how seven people were killed when some psycho decided to lace a bunch of Tylenol with potassium cyanide in Chicago. That incident led to tamper evident sealing in the pharma industry. Not sure why it’s still not the standard across all manufacturing.



And let's not forget the psychotic woman in Washington who tainted her husband's pills to kill him but when it started looking suspicious, she went and bought a bunch of drugs, tainted them with cyanide or something and put them back on the shelf so it would look like Chicago copy cat. I think she killed 2 other people before they found out what was going on. I ain't buying anything that isn't sealed even if it's steeped in the blood of Jesus.


----------



## Shula

Glitch in the Matrix.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

More idiots abound. Be safe ladies.

Eta: And why are these people black


----------



## Shula

TrulyBlessed said:


> More idiots abound. Be safe ladies.
> 
> Eta: And why are these people black



When did black people get this doggone crazy?!? I'm dead serious! Sit down somewhere before you get shot over a stupid prank!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Shula said:


> *When did black people get this doggone crazy*?!? I'm dead serious! Sit down somewhere before you get shot over a stupid prank!


In my middle age I realize a lot of things that black folks say black folks don't do is just wishful thinking.

And he's 36 years old fake doing it for the gram, so nobody can Yeezy shrug it off as youthful stupidity.


----------



## intellectualuva

Crackers Phinn said:


> In my middle age I realize a lot of things that black folks say black folks don't do is just wishful thinking.
> 
> And he's 36 years old fake doing it for the gram, so nobody can Yeezy shrug it off as youthful stupidity.



He also was arrested and I think needing bond or something. A grown man who should have career and/or kids that he's focused on...not social media pranks. smh. Just dumb.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

intellectualuva said:


> He also was arrested and I think needing bond or something. A grown man who should have career and/or kids that he's focused on...not social media pranks. smh. Just dumb.


I've said before that people need to read the fine print on crimes they plan on committing before they actually do them.    Dude actually did pay for the ice cream , however, licking store property* before* paying for it is a crime.


----------



## intellectualuva

Crackers Phinn said:


> I've said before that people need to read the fine print on crimes they plan on committing before they actually do them.    Dude actually did pay for the ice cream , however, licking store property* before* paying for it is a crime.




Yep. Even after he showed them a receipt that he paid for it, they still arrested him. 




> BELLE ROSE, La. (WAFB) - Law enforcement has had enough. In the weeks after a viral video of a young woman taking the lid off a Blue Bell container, licking the ice cream, and putting it back in the display case, videos of copycats doing the same thing are now making the rounds on social media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lenise Lloyd Martin, III (Source: APSO)
> The Assumption Parish Sheriff’s Office (APSO) says Lenise Martin III, 36, has been taken into custody after being filmed in a store licking a Blue Bell ice cream container, moving his finger through the container, then putting it back onto the shelf.
> 
> Investigators say after management became aware of the video, Martin returned to the store and showed the clerk a receipt to prove he’d purchased the ice cream.
> 
> Management at the store later alerted investigators who questioned Martin.
> 
> Deputies moved forward with charges, including *unlawful posting of criminal activity for notoriety and publicity, and tampering with property*. Martin remains in jail and will have bond set by a judge Monday.



https://www.wafb.com/2019/07/07/la-...th-blue-bell-deputies-issue-warning-copycats/

So even pretending to do a crime is enough to land you in jail.


----------



## Laela

This IG comment is priceless...

osaukus_
_Now they will start watching us in the ice cream aisle. Why Na Akata why do this to all black folks. Getting shot for being black is enough or getting the look is just ok. This is taking us 100 years back._


----------



## KEWLKAT103

They're all dumb and should get punsihed. Not 20 years, but something.
This is not funny or cute.


----------



## Southernbella.

Laela said:


> This IG comment is priceless...
> 
> osaukus_
> _Now they will start watching us in the ice cream aisle. Why Na Akata why do this to all black folks. Getting shot for being black is enough or getting the look is just ok. This is taking us 100 years back._



I really hate that word.

As for Lenise (Lenise ???), he's way too old to be acting stupid on social media for fame.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

intellectualuva said:


> Yep. Even after he showed them a receipt that he paid for it, they still arrested him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wafb.com/2019/07/07/la-...th-blue-bell-deputies-issue-warning-copycats/
> 
> So even pretending to do a crime is enough to land you in jail.


He sitting up there grinning like getting arrested and having to pay a lawyer is funny. 

I doubt any of these folks are going to get actual jail time besides time served if they got outstanding warrants but I do think there are going to be some decidedly unfunny fines for them to pay. 

I'm straight  any GoFundMe's that pop up.


----------



## Laela

What word??
I agree dude is an idiot... not disputing that.. they  all are. 





Southernbella. said:


> I really hate that word.
> 
> As for Lenise (Lenise ???), he's way too old to be acting stupid on social media for game.


----------



## Southernbella.

Laela said:


> What word??
> I agree dude is an idiot... not disputing that.. they  all are.



Akata.


----------



## meka72

Spoiler: Disgusting


----------



## jasmatazz

TrulyBlessed said:


> More idiots abound. Be safe ladies.
> 
> Eta: And why are these people black



36 though? What a loser.


----------



## kikigirl

meka72 said:


> Spoiler: Disgusting



Ewwww....

This right here is why I *always* tip for takeout orders. Doesn’t eliminate twisted deranged folks like this man, but at least (hopefully) keeps cranky and overworked cooks/servers from “letting things slip.”


----------



## SpiritJunkie

oh well...you get what you get...10 years 20 years..


----------



## nyeredzi

So we going to start caning here or nah?


----------



## meka72

kikigirl said:


> Ewwww....
> 
> This right here is why I *always* tip for takeout orders. Doesn’t eliminate twisted deranged folks like this man, but at least (hopefully) keeps cranky and overworked cooks/servers from “letting things slip.”


We can’t shop at the grocery store and we can’t go out to eat.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

She can go too.


----------



## demlew

Crackers Phinn said:


> He sitting up there grinning like getting arrested and having to pay a lawyer is funny.
> 
> I doubt any of these folks are going to get actual jail time besides time served if they got outstanding warrants but I do think there are going to be some decidedly unfunny fines for them to pay.
> 
> I'm straight  any GoFundMe's that pop up.



You think he's amused? I read his expression as "Com'on man...I was just playing...I can't believe y'all are taking it this far" and honestly, I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Shula

After seeing all these latest videos, I wouldn't be mad if they all did YEARS of time as a deterrent. I see no other way to stop this foolishness. Tampering with people's food, especially for public attention, is  beyond trash and indicative of not being trustworthy in other things where we need you to be responsible. Jail them all.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Welp, I’m done with ice cream for awhile. Just watching these videos makes the thought of ice cream turn my stomach


----------



## TrulyBlessed

I feel gross for posting this but we need to be aware. Now our beverages are at risk. I hope an example is made out of all of these fools. 20 years, life in prison, electric chair, gas chamber, lethal injection, it’s all justified.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Shula said:


> After seeing all these latest videos, I wouldn't be mad if they all did YEARS of time as a deterrent. I see no other way to stop this foolishness. Tampering with people's food, especially for public attention, is  beyond trash and indicative of not being trustworthy in other things where we need you to be responsible. Jail them all.





TrulyBlessed said:


> I feel gross for posting this but we need to be aware. Now our beverages are at risk. I hope an example is made out of all of these fools. 20 years, life in prison, electric chair, gas chamber, lethal injection, it’s all justified.


I roll my eyes every time I read somebody talking about unfair sentencing.  If I find out somebody put their body fluids in my food,  I don't care how long they sit up and rot.  They don't care about me so I'm not going to waste nan care about them.


----------



## Shula

Crackers Phinn said:


> I roll my eyes every time I read somebody talking about unfair sentencing.  If I find out somebody put their body fluids in my food,  I don't care how long they sit up and rot.  *They don't care about me so I'm not going to waste nan care about them*.



Agreed. People can need a transplant or die behind the flu and who knows what else since people have no boundaries anymore. People do not want to know this transplant life, I promise. This is upsetting me so much because we didn't have meds tampered with but mixed wrong. A whole transplant on the west coast for a 4 month stay later, I had to leave my cushy corporate job to care for her, coordinate care  with count 'em 2 teams for years if we had so much as a low grade fever, countless other costs financially, medically, emotionally etc., and my kid is like if it comes to that again, let me die. Y'all have no idea what a gut punch that is. I just keep thinking what if she (or me) got hold to something messed with? And people want to play with somebody else's health for the Gram? Not an ounce of sympathy here. Jail them all.


----------



## MizzBFly

Laela said:


> SMH... who are these kids' parents?  My goodness


I like his plant! ‘Tis all


----------



## Laela

The thing is .. when these companies start putting new safety processes in place, paying for research to develop better tamper-proof mechanisms, they'll simply pass the expense on to cons*u*mer*s*. Oh well...


----------



## BrickbyBrick

If there was an admission of wanting to start an epidemic, that goes to intent. Eesa felony.


----------



## chocolat79

So after seeing all these copycats come up,  including some off Asian lady,  I take my original post back. Give her 20 years and the rest of these copycats too!


----------



## SoniT

chocolat79 said:


> So after seeing all these copycats come up,  including some off Asian lady,  I take my original post back. Give her 20 years and the rest of these copycats too!


I agree. Lock 'em all up. It's not cute or funny.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I swear to G-d I think I found the one issue that I could be swayed to vote Republican over.

You know what? I'm done.  Jail is too good for them.  First offense = Last offense 
Mandatory Death Penalty.


----------



## kcbelle925

Can't seem to play the video but the still is enough for me to say what in the world is going on. I hate life!



Crackers Phinn said:


> I swear to G-d I think I found the one issue that I could be swayed to vote Republican over.
> 
> You know what? I'm done.  Jail is too good for them.  First offense = Last offense
> Mandatory Death Penalty.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

kcbelle925 said:


> Can't seem to play the video but the still is enough for me to say what in the world is going on. I hate life!


She made sure to run the bottom of her shoes across all the vegetables she could and to use leafy veggies as if they were paper towel on her body.  She didn't actually wipe with them but might as well have if she wiping the sweat from her neck and thighs.


----------



## SoniT

Why would she do that??? Why??? What the heck is wrong with people?


----------



## dancinstallion

Crackers Phinn said:


> I swear to G-d I think I found the one issue that I could be swayed to vote Republican over.
> 
> You know what? I'm done.  Jail is too good for them.  First offense = Last offense
> Mandatory Death Penalty.




Dis iz Tew much. I hope she went to jail.

Ignorant people are a menace to society.


----------



## Laela

Yeah, it's the same level of grossness as that white boy spitting a chunk of gunky spit in a gallon of ice tea in the store... DEATH to them ALL!
Americans are losing their minds  




Crackers Phinn said:


> I swear to G-d I think I found the one issue that I could be swayed to vote Republican over.
> 
> You know what? I'm done.  Jail is too good for them.  First offense = Last offense
> Mandatory Death Penalty.





SoniT said:


> Why would she do that??? Why??? What the heck is wrong with people?





dancinstallion said:


> Dis iz Tew much. I hope she went to jail.
> 
> Ignorant people are a menace to society.


----------



## Southernbella.

I know there's money to be made on social media but it can't be so much that this kind of foolishness is worth it. Right?


----------



## Shula

Saw on the other site that they are now licking tongue depressors and putting them back in the jar in doctor's offices . Be careful ladies.


AND WHY ARE THEY MOSTLY, IF NOT ALL,  BLACK?!?

Jail them all!


----------



## chocolat79

Crackers Phinn said:


> I swear to G-d I think I found the one issue that I could be swayed to vote Republican over.
> 
> You know what? I'm done.  Jail is too good for them.  First offense = Last offense
> Mandatory Death Penalty.


I'm gonna really tell myself that she's mentally ill or on drugs.  And if that if that turns out not to be the case.... yep,  electric chair!


----------



## Laela

You sure 'bout that??




Shula said:


> Saw on the other site that they are now licking tongue depressors and putting them back in the jar in doctor's offices . Be careful ladies.
> 
> 
> A*ND WHY ARE THEY MOSTLY, IF NOT ALL,  BLACK?!?*
> 
> Jail them all!


----------



## Laela

Mouthwash tooo??!!


----------



## Shula

Laela said:


> You sure 'bout that??



About what I saw or where I saw it?

As for the mouthwash, that wasn't posted here I already? Because I've seen it. It was probably on Twitter. I've seen too much in too many places the last few days. At least the mouthwash has a seal outside the cap of the bottle.


----------



## [email protected]@

So...did they find the girl in the original video yet?


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Florida refuses to be left out of this madness.

*Video Shows Florida Woman Urinating in Ice Cream Machine, Spitting in Container at Lu Lu's Ice Cream Shop*
Jason Murdock On 7/10/19 at 6:04 AM EDT





Jung Soon Wypcha, 66, of St. Petersburg, was detained by Indian Shores deputies after being seen tampering with food sold by Lu Lu’s Ice Cream shop. Photo: Pinellas County Sheriff’s Office
A Florida woman was arrested Monday after being caught on camera destroying thousands of dollars worth of ice cream by spitting in the product and urinating in a machine.

Jung Soon Wypcha, 66, of St. Petersburg, was detained by Indian Shores deputies after being seen tampering with food sold by Lu Lu's Ice Cream shop on multiple occasions last month. Her actions cost the business at least $2,000 and forced it to close for almost a week.

Wypcha works in a food mart next door that, until recently, shared a bathroom with the ice cream establishment. One of the owners at Lu Lu's, Paul Chiulli, told WPTV-TV this week that the motivation behind the feud may have been parking spots outside the two stores.

A police affidavit noted Wypcha had been seen using the bathroom with the door "wide open" before leaving without washing her hands on five separate occasions on June 17.

The same day. she was captured on camera walking to a freezer containing ice cream and putting her hands in the containers. She was also seen picking her nose and touching the product. In another clip, the suspect allegedly opened the freezer door and spat into the tubs.

The next day, Wypcha was seen entering the back room to use the bathroom. Caught on camera, she failed to access the ice cream freezer, which had boxes on top, and left for the day.

By June 22, the woman's behavior had escalated, according to the police affidavit. It was noted that Wypcha entered the area to use the bathroom but it had been locked. When she couldn't get the door opened, she urinated in a bucket that was used to churn the ice cream products. She then emptied the bucket into a rinsing sink used to wash utensils and mixing bowls.

Shortly after, the woman was seen opening the ice cream freezer and putting her hands inside, before leaving. The business had to be closed to ensure public safety, police said.

Inmate records posted online by the Pinellas County Sheriff's Office confirmed Wypcha had been charged with two felonies: criminal mischief and tampering. She was held on $55,000 bond and has since been released from jail, according to the _Tampa Bay Times_ newspaper.

Speaking to Fox13, police said they did not believe Wypcha was under the influence of drugs or alcohol, but did not elaborate on the suspected motivation behind her alleged actions.

Lu Lu's Ice Cream's Paul Chiulli, who co-owns the store with his wife Beth, told WPTV: "We didn't even know she was mad. But I'm guessing it's from the parking and us being popular."

The store manager added: "We're the type of people that brush ourselves off and pick ourselves up and we'll go back to doing what we do best: Serving good Ice cream to the community."

Chiulli said access to the shared bathroom has now been closed. The local community, some of which posted messages of support to Facebook, told WPTV a fundraiser will soon be held for Lu Lu's, which did not immediately respond to a request for comment.

https://www.newsweek.com/florida-ic...ring-machines-spitting-bathroom-1448441?amp=1


----------



## Reinventing21

My germaphobic self cannot even...


----------



## Kanky

I hate everybody and I need my own private island. I cannot with people any longer.


----------



## kcbelle925

I've been saying this for years.



Kanky said:


> I hate everybody and *I need my own private island*. I cannot with people any longer.


----------



## AnjelLuvs




----------



## nyeredzi

Crackers Phinn said:


> I swear to G-d I think I found the one issue that I could be swayed to vote Republican over.
> 
> You know what? I'm done.  Jail is too good for them.  First offense = Last offense
> Mandatory Death Penalty.


What kind of drug causes this? Because I work at CDC and on a NIDA funded grant to keep abreast of drug trends, and I think we need to be investigating.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/12/us/ice-cream-lick-social-media-challenges-explainer-trnd/index.html



> *They've licked tongue depressors*
> And ice cream isn't the only thing people are finding to lick. A new version of the "licking" challenge grabbed the spotlight this week, when a video appeared on social media of a young girl grabbing a tongue depressor from a dentist's office in Jacksonville, Florida. The girl licked it and then put it back in the jar.
> 
> Her mother, 30-year-old Cori Ward, admitted recording the video and posting it on Snapchat, authorities say. She was charged with a felony, tampering with a consumer product. She faces up to 30 years in prison if convicted.
> 
> "I had just been waiting a long time. I was just being silly with my kids," Ward told CNN affiliate WJXT. "It's ruined my life right now. That's how I feel at least."



So wait...the parents of these children are aiding the nastiness? I can’t believe any parent would defend their behavior. How can we expect the kids to act right when the parents don’t even have enough sense?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Shula said:


> Saw on the other site that they are now licking tongue depressors and putting them back in the jar in doctor's offices . Be careful ladies.
> 
> 
> AND WHY ARE THEY MOSTLY, IF NOT ALL,  BLACK?!?
> 
> Jail them all!



That's what I want to know.

What type of brain programming did they endure to think this is funny? I agree with first offense is last offense. Let's look to examples of some countries for punishment for stupid behavior and off with their heads.

ETA: See this social media craze is making people crazy. If all you know is crazy you will be crazy.  Social media is fun but crazy and too much of it will knock any sense you may have had.  There are children nearly ready to beat down their parents if their phones, tablets,  or live game video consoles are taken away.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

AnjelLuvs said:


>


What on earth! This picture got me craving icecream and I don't eat icecream but I remember how tasty it was in my youth.  If I  get it, all I have to do is flip it.

Eta: nvm.  I've been reading and commenting on posts out of order. I lost my appetite _real quick _after reading the story on Lu Lu's icecream shop.


----------



## Southernbella.




----------



## Crackers Phinn

I follow Passenger Shaming on Instagram and have carried wet wipes on the plane with me ever since.  People put their bare feet on everything including the windows, the window shade and the twisty air conditioner and light modules directly above your head.

*DO NOT EVER* use an airline blanket or pillow in coach.  First class is different because some flights come with one-use,  pre-sealed inflatable/disposable pillows and blankets.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Who thought you'd see Naomi Cambpell cleaning?

This is not a game.


----------



## SoniT

I always carry Clorox wipes with me on the plane. I wipe down the seat, tray, arm rests, back of the seat, etc. People are nasty.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

Peoples disgusting man... spreading their germs around even more


----------



## [email protected]@

Did they find the cretin from the original video yet?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I snipped the info that's already been posted. 
*
The Girl Who Licked a Tub Of Blue Bell Ice Cream and Put It Back Has Been Identified By Police*

Country LivingJuly 17, 2019

A tweet circulated from a since-deleted Instagram account @xx.asiaaa.xx, taking pride in the stunt. "Yeah, I really did that," xx.asiaaa.xx allegedly commented. "You can call it Flu Bell ice cream now 'cause I was a little sick last week." She also suggested others follow her licking lead, "Let’s start an epidemic (literally)."

Over the weekend, Lufkin, TX, police identified the minor in the offending video, but they will not release her name, per CBS News. She’s reportedly from the San Antonio area and could have been charged with second-degree felony tampering and up to 20 years in prison, if not for her juvenile status. In a statement, Blue Bell said, “Our staff recognized the (Walmart) location in the video, and we inspected the freezer case.” The company also said they believe they “may have recovered the half gallon that was tampered with,” however, to be certain, all Tin Roof gallons were removed from that location.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/girl-licked-tub-blue-bell-150800622.html


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Somebody posted about this upthread but I was hoping it wasn't true.
*Mom Is Arrested After Daughter Licks and Puts Back Tongue Depressor at Doctor’s Office*
*Apparently, it was all part of a bizarre social media trend.*
By Catherine Santino
Jul 15 2019, 1:56 PM

A Florida mom has been arrested after posting a video of her daughter licking a tongue depressor at a doctor’s office, WJXX reports. The footage, which went viral before being removed, apparently stems from a “licking challenge” viral trend.

Last week, 30-year-old Cori E. Ward shared a clip of her daughter inside an exam room, licking a tongue depressor and putting it back. A sign above the jar of tongue depressors reads “PLEASE DO NOT TOUCH THE MEDICAL SUPPLIES! THANK YOU!” Ward captioned the Snapchat video: “Don’t tell me how to live my life."

Authorities quickly got wind of the clip and arrested Ward. She was then charged with one count of tampering with a consumer product without regard for possible death or injury. On Friday, a Duval County court judge set her bond at $2,500 and instructed Ward to avoid contact with the doctor’s office and don’t post on social media. The medical center later said they “immediately removed all materials and containers” from the exam room.

Ward’s video follows a string of similar “prank” clips in which people lick various items. Last month the #IceCreamChallenge grew wildly popular, showing participants in stores opening ice cream containers, licking the top, and putting them back. Such challenges are typically executed for views, but Ward insists she wasn’t participating in anything like this.

“The video doesn’t show that the items were thrown away or anything else that happened,” the mother wrote on her since-deleted Facebook page. “I posted this on my personal Snapchat with my 20-something friends, where someone allowed another person to view it. I didn’t post it on Facebook or YouTube as a challenge or whatever.”

Regardless of whether Ward’s actions were part of a challenge, these antics are not only straight-up unsanitary but potentially dangerous.


----------



## LdyKamz

> “The video doesn’t show that the items were thrown away or anything else that happened,” the mother wrote on her since-deleted Facebook page. “I posted this on my personal Snapchat with my 20-something friends, where someone allowed another person to view it. I didn’t post it on Facebook or YouTube as achallenge or whatever.”


Right and if that friend hadn't shown someone else she would have gotten away with it. Doubtful that she threw the thing away after. Why don't people understand that tampering with products that other people use is a safety hazard. Not only is it just plain old wrong and disgusting but it is _against the law. _They won't learn until someone out here with an unknown rare disease does something like this and it sweeps across an entire city.


----------



## msdeevee

I didn’t read the whole thread.

Did y’all see the one where the guy took a Listerine bottle off the shelf, gargled and spit it back in the bottle and put back on shelf? 

We have to be very vigilant nowadays. Somebody invent a tool where you can scan items and make sure that they haven’t been opened or contaminated with human waste. 

Remember the guy that had folks sampling some food in the grocery store with his semen in it. 

I’m glad I don’t like ice cream. Gotta warn my DH  who’s an ice cream fanatic.


----------



## bellatiamarie

msdeevee said:


> Remember the guy that had folks sampling some food in the grocery store with his semen in it









This is my stop.  Bye y’all.


----------



## intellectualuva

I don't know why I keep coming back in here.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Social media is frying everyone's common sense.  Nearly anything can be posted to influence.  Why BP of all people being brainwashed is amazing.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

msdeevee said:


> Remember the guy that had folks sampling some food in the grocery store with his semen in it.
> 
> I’m glad I don’t like ice cream. Gotta warn my DH  who’s an ice cream fanatic.


I went to see the movie Van Wilder when it was out.  There was a scene where Ryan Reynolds served "cream" filled donuts full of semen to the evil frat bro's in that movie.   I have not watched another Ryan Reynolds movie except Blade 3 since.

I know he didn't do it forreal.  That's just how strongly I feel about people  putting bodily fluids in food.


----------



## Kanky

msdeevee said:


> I didn’t read the whole thread.
> 
> Did y’all see the one where the guy took a Listerine bottle off the shelf, gargled and spit it back in the bottle and put back on shelf?
> 
> We have to be very vigilant nowadays. Somebody invent a tool where you can scan items and make sure that they haven’t been opened or contaminated with human waste.
> 
> Remember the guy that had folks sampling some food in the grocery store with his semen in it.
> 
> I’m glad I don’t like ice cream. Gotta warn my DH  who’s an ice cream fanatic.


I remember semen dude! The woman he gave the sample to recognized the taste right away and called the police.  I hope that she received a large settlement from the store that hired the pervert.


----------



## OhTall1

I guess I'm old.  Is this supposed to be funny?


----------



## intellectualuva

Welp...I'm here with my own addition. 

https://6abc.com/police-seek-woman-who-urinated-on-potatoes-in-walmart/5429651/



> *Police seek woman who urinated on potatoes in Walmart*
> 
> WEST MIFFLIN, Pennsylvania -- Police are seeking a woman who they say urinated on potatoes at a Walmart in western Pennsylvania.
> 
> West Mifflin police posted surveillance photos on their Twitter account. It is not known when the incident took place.
> 
> 
> Community Assistance: Identification assistance – Walmart Incident. https://t.co/gvzuniS5cTpic.twitter.com/CaHoMlgb5F
> 
> — West Mifflin Police (@WestMifflinPD) July 25, 2019
> 
> 
> A Walmart representative told WPXI-TV an employee saw what the woman was doing.
> 
> In a statement, Walmart told the station it "it immediately disposed of the affected products and sanitized the area."
> 
> Walmart says it is working with police to find the person and have her prosecuted.
> 
> In Texas, sheriff's deputies are investigating after a video surfaced on social media depicting a teen urinating on a shelf at a Walmart store.
> 
> The incident comes weeks after video posted on social media showed people licking ice cream from freezers at Walmarts in Texas and Louisiana.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

intellectualuva said:


> Welp...I'm here with my own addition.
> 
> https://6abc.com/police-seek-woman-who-urinated-on-potatoes-in-walmart/5429651/


I hate the whole world.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

Of all the things to imitate, why do this?


----------



## SoniT

People have lost their minds.


----------



## Everything Zen

I don’t care about police brutality when it comes to these cases


----------



## Chaosbutterfly

Why are all these places in the South?
These people need to find Jesus.


----------



## Dposh167

And whats crazy is most of these people are grown enough to know better. These arent 8 year olds pulling these pranks


----------



## Maguerite

Lots of people with undiagnosed mental health illness roaming the streets.


----------



## Shimmie

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Blue Bell put out a statement Monday that confirms the ice cream that was licked was never sold. "Our staff recognized the location in the video, and we inspected the freezer case," the statement reads. "*Based on security footage, the location and the inspection of the carton, we believe "we may" have recovered the half gallon that was tampered with. *Out of an abundance of caution, we have also removed all Tin Roof half gallons from that location."



I ain't got nothing 'nice' to say about her....    Nope and Nope...nothing nice to say


----------



## Shimmie

TrulyBlessed said:


> More idiots abound. Be safe ladies.
> 
> Eta: And why are these people black


He is NOT funny      He just encouraging this mess to continue.   
Don't be messing with my 'vanilla bean' and coffee crunch ice cream.


----------



## Shimmie

Shula said:


> Saw on the other site that they are now licking tongue depressors and putting them back in the jar in doctor's offices . Be careful ladies.
> 
> 
> AND WHY ARE THEY MOSTLY, IF NOT ALL,  BLACK?!?
> 
> Jail them all!


What ???? !!!  Don't they come wrapped?   In paper like bandaide?    (I'm so upset about these happenings; I can't spell bandaides)


----------



## Shimmie

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Why are all these places in the South?
> These people need to find Jesus.


Well, they won't find him in the supermarket...even Jesus won't touch that food.  Nope and Nope


----------



## Crackers Phinn

This is the one who purchased the ice cream after licking it on film.  He got a slap on the wrist.
*
Ice cream licker pleads guilty*

A Belle Rose man who was arrested over the summer for licking and sticking his finger in a container of ice cream at a grocery store was ordered to pay a fine, Assumption Parish prosecutors said.

Lenise Lloyd Martin III, 37, was charged on July 6 with criminal mischief and unlawful posting of criminal activity for notoriety and publicity, the Assumption Parish Sheriff’s Office said.

He pleaded guilty to the unlawful posting of criminal activity charge on Nov. 21, prosecutors said. After accepting Martin’s plea, District Judge Thomas Kliebert Jr. ordered him to pay a $150 fine plus court costs in the amount of $189. He was given the option of performing 34 hours of community service instead of paying the fine and costs.

Martin entered the Big B’s Supermarket at 7107 La. 1 in Belle Rose and was filmed licking and sticking his finger into a container of Blue Bell ice cream before putting it back on the shelf, police said.

A video showing the incident was then posted to social media, police said. After store employees became aware of the video, they alerted the Sheriff’s Office, sheriff’s Capt. Lonny Cavalier said.

During questioning, Martin told deputies he wanted to become famous by making a video of himself licking ice cream after becoming inspired by a similar social media stunt a week earlier, authorities said.

Martin was taken into custody and booked into the Assumption Parish jail, where he was late released on bond.


>



Martin’s incident came after a viral video surfaced of a woman taking the lid off of a container of Blue Bell and licking the ice cream at a Walmart in Texas.

“He was basically a copycat,” Cavalier said. “At the time when he tampered with the goods he had not bought them, so our position is that he clearly didn’t own the container of ice cream that he opened and stuck his finger into and licked. Therefore, he was tampering with a product.”

As deputies were interviewing Martin he showed them a receipt that indicated he bought a container of ice cream identical to the one that he had opened, Cavalier said.

“The first thing we did was go into the ice cream cooler and check all the ice cream to be sure the container he took was not there,” Cavalier said.

Assistant District Attorney Lana Chaney prosecuted the case.

--_Staff Writer Dan Copp can be reached at 448-7639 or at @DanVCopp._

* Sign up for daily *


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I can't find any update on his Dec 4th court date.

*New court date set for Port Arthur 'Blue Bell licker'*
D'Adrien Anderson was supposed to enter a plea in court on Monday

Author: KBMT
Published: 12:29 PM CST November 4, 2019
Updated: 12:29 PM CST November 4, 2019
JEFFERSON COUNTY, Texas — _Editor's note: The video above was from when Anderson was released from jail after posting bail in August 2019._

A new court date has been set for D'Adrien Anderson — who went viral after posting video of himself licking a half-gallon of Blue Bell ice cream and putting it back inside a store freezer.

Anderson was supposed to enter a plea in court on Monday. That did not happen and a new court date was set for Dec. 4.

In the video Anderson, 24, posted on Facebook in August, he opens the ice cream and licks it before he put it back inside the freezer at a Port Arthur Walmart.


>



The video was quickly shared by more than two thousand people around Southeast Texas and other parts of the country. Port Arthur police said there was a huge outcry after the video was posted.

Anderson was arrested and charged with criminal mischief, which was due to the monetary loss Walmart suffered after they were forced to throw out all of the ice cream and restock shelves.

He was released from jail after posting a $1,000 bond.

While the Facebook video appears to show Anderson walking away after putting the ice cream back in the freezer, he told 12News that he actually paid for the ice cream that he licked.

Port Arthur police said that Anderson did show them a receipt proving he purchased the ice cream.

"I knew it was going to go viral, but I didn't know it was going to go viral that fast," Anderson said.

Anderson even joked that he "trolled all of Southeast Texas". That stunt cost him his job, and he later told 12News that he was lucky to only be charged with a misdemeanor.

He also told 12News that he regretted the viral video prank and that he even received threats from people online.

Jefferson county district attorney Bob Wortham said he wished he could charge Anderson with a felony.
https://www.12newsnow.com/article/n...cker/502-4c074bb4-f767-4407-88ba-5ba04d0964d0


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I can't find anything on the girl who started the whole thing.


----------



## intellectualuva

Crackers Phinn said:


> I can't find anything on the girl who started the whole thing.



I wonder if she got off.


----------



## GinnyP

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Of all the things to imitate, why do this?


Let me start a trend


----------



## UmSumayyah

GinnyP said:


> Let me start a trend
> 
> View attachment 454147


lol


----------



## Peppermynt

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/06/us/blue-bell-ice-cream-licker-jail-trnd/index.html

*A man filmed licking a tub of ice cream will spend 30 days in jail and pay restitution to Blue Bell*
By Scottie Andrew, CNN



Updated 10:46 AM ET, Fri March 6, 2020


D'Adrien Anderson
(CNN)Licking open containers of Blue Bell ice cream and sticking them back on freezer shelves was a fleeting fad in the summer of 2019 that delighted viral fame chasers and enraged law enforcement.

One of the lickers who got caught will serve jail time and pay over $2,000 in fines and restitution.
D'Adrien L'Quinn Anderson of Port Arthur, Texas, pleaded guilty to criminal mischief and sentenced to 30 days in jail for licking a half-gallon of vanilla Blue Bell ice cream.
He'll also pay a fine of $1,000 and restitution of $1,565 to Blue Bell Creameries, the Jefferson County District Attorney's Office said in a statement.


Anderson filmed himself licking the ice cream in August, more than one month after a clip of a juvenile doing the same thing racked up millions of views.




Here's why people lick tubs of ice cream or tongue depressors and put the video on social media
The 24-year-old told CNN affiliate WOAI he only did it to go viral. But the Jefferson County District Attorney's Office said the act was "much more than a stunt."
"He is just a copycat," district attorney Bob Wortham told WOAI in January. "And the way to stop copycats is to enforce it very strongly."

Another person was caught on camera licking ice cream in a store, police say
Anderson later claimed he bought the ice cream after licking it and putting it back in the freezer, but the court said his act was costly to the creamery company, which replaced its inventory after spotting his video.
Blue Bell didn't respond to CNN's requests for comment, but after the first viral incident in June, the Texas creamery condemned the act and said it had removed all half-gallons of the ice cream flavor seen licked in the video.
"Food tampering is not a joke, and we will not tolerate tampering with our products," the company said.
The teenager thought to kick off the trend was not charged as an adult for licking the dessert. But a 36-year-old Louisiana man was arrested in July for doing the same thing. Police investigating that incident said they believed he'd wanted to "create some notoriety" for himself by posting the footage on Facebook.


----------



## Ganjababy

With the Coronavirus going around I think I change my mind. Lock up the ......





Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> As disgusted as I am by this, I’m not sure it warrants a 20 year sentence.


----------



## Ganjababy

There is a cookbook being sold on amazon and all the recipes have semen in them. People are really sick.





Crackers Phinn said:


> I went to see the movie Van Wilder when it was out.  There was a scene where Ryan Reynolds served "cream" filled donuts full of semen to the evil frat bro's in that movie.   I have not watched another Ryan Reynolds movie except Blade 3 since.
> 
> I know he didn't do it forreal.  That's just how strongly I feel about people  putting bodily fluids in food.


----------



## Reinventing21

Ganjababy said:


> There is a cookbook being sold on amazon and all the recipes have semen in them. People are really sick.



THIS CANNOT BE TRUE!!!!! RIGHT???!!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Ganjababy said:


> There is a cookbook being sold on amazon and all the recipes have semen in them. People are really sick.




say what now


----------



## Ganjababy

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> say what now


 this is the most disgusting book I have ever laid my eyes on


----------



## Kanky

Ganjababy said:


> View attachment 456507 this is the most disgusting book I have ever laid my eyes on


----------



## Crackers Phinn

The picture on the book cover is killing me knowing what it is.


----------



## Dellas

Ganjababy said:


> View attachment 456507 this is the most disgusting book I have ever laid my eyes on


I know I might get in trouble but this something privilege people do who have too much time on their hands.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Here we go again:


*Police investigate ‘disturbing’ video of teens coughing on produce *
NEWS
Posted: Mar 21, 2020 / 11:18 AM CDT / Updated: Mar 21, 2020 / 11:22 AM CDT




PURCELLVILLE, Va. (KRON) – Police in Virginia are warning of a “disturbing trend” after a group of teens were caught on camera coughing on produce at a grocery store, then posting it on social media. 

This all comes amid the growing coronavirus pandemic, which continues to spread across the United States and around the world.

“We have learned that this appears to be a disturbing trend on social media across the country, and we ask for help from parents to discourage this behavior immediately,” Purcellville police said in a Facebook post Thursday.

“We are asking for parental assistance in monitoring your teenagers’ activities, as well as their social media posts to avoid the increase of any further such incidents.”

Specific incidents were not detailed by police, but authorities urged parents to “talk with your children and explain to them why such behavior is wrong.”

The grocery store, which was not mentioned by name, removed the tainted fruits and vegetables, police said. 

None of the teens have been arrested.

According to data from Johns Hopkins University’s real time map, there were more than 19,000 coronavirus cases in the US with 260 deaths reported as of Saturday morning.


----------



## Ivonnovi

SURELY there has to be something they could charge those teens with? !!   If for nothing else but to prevent them from spreading their _stupidity_....any further



Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Here we go again:
> 
> 
> *Police investigate ‘disturbing’ video of teens coughing on produce*
> .......
> None of the teens have been arrested.
> 
> According to data from Johns Hopkins University’s real time map, there were more than 19,000 coronavirus cases in the US with 260 deaths reported as of Saturday morning.


----------



## Everything Zen

If I don’t hear about Felony charges for everyone of those little


----------



## Stormy

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> As disgusted as I am by this, I’m not sure it warrants a 20 year sentence.


As soon as I saw the title I thought of Ariana Grande. And when I saw the video I really thought of her. How stupid these young girls are! And I'm sure she was copying her thinking it was cute and nothing would happen to her since Ariana didn't do ANY time that I remember. But she is NOT her. That is excessive. 

Disclamer: Excuse me if this has already been said. I'm so late and just commenting before reading all these pages. Ok, I'm going to catch up now.


----------



## Stormy

Foxglove said:


> Somebody said she is facing more time than the blue bell execs who were responsible for the listeria outbreak and people died


I forgot about that Listeria outbreak! Well, you know they had high priced lawyers and all. Smh


----------



## Stormy

chocolat79 said:


> So after seeing all these copycats come up,  including some off Asian lady,  I take my original post back. Give her 20 years and the rest of these copycats too!


Same here! I no longer think 20 years is excessive for this potentially murderous act.


----------



## Stormy

Ganjababy said:


> There is a cookbook being sold on amazon and all the recipes have semen in them. People are really sick.



Say What?!!


----------



## Stormy

Ganjababy said:


> View attachment 456507 this is the most disgusting book I have ever laid my eyes on


You've got that right. Never heard of such craziness. I mean they had the nerves to create and publish this!


----------



## Stormy

Now that I've read all the posts I see it's not even about copying Ariana Grande. These kids (and some adults) have gone freaking mad! This is crazy. I stopped eating Bluebell Icecream I think in my 20s. But I do buy fruits and veggies. I'm gonna have to be even more particular about where I buy them I see. I wash them, but still. Gotta disinfect and go Monsanto on your produce now. Goodness!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

*More than $35,000 of groceries tossed after woman allegedly coughed on them, saying she had coronavirus*
*
HANOVER TOWNSHIP, Pa. (WNEP/CNN) - A 35-year-old Pennsylvania woman is facing multiple charges after police said she purposely coughed on food at a grocery store.

Employees had to sanitize everything and throw away thousands of dollars worth of food.

“Your bail is $50,000 straight. This is a copy of your criminal complaint, arrest warrant affidavit,” District Judge Joseph Halesey told Margaret Cirko, inside a police vehicle.

Police said Cirko went into Gerrity’s Supermarket on Wednesday afternoon and deliberately and violently coughed and spit on food throughout the store before trying to steal a case of beer.

Employees of the store attempted to stop her while she continued to cough and spit on produce and meat, but she kept yelling, “I have the virus. You’re all going to get sick.”

Gerrity’s supermarket worked with the Hanover Township Health Department and determined everything she came into contact with had to be thrown away.


“My first thought went to the fact that we’re just going to have to throw out all this food," said Joe Fasula, supermarket co-owner. "It’s so hard to get right now. I mean, produce hasn’t been too bad, but the price of produce is going up quite a bit. And when it comes to all the different grocery items, it’s so hard. So right now it’s the worst time in the world to be throwing food away.”

Gerrity’s posted photos on Facebook of just some of the more than $35,000 loss, including organic produce, bakery items and meats as well as employees sanitizing the shelves afterwards.

“Our crew came in around 4 o’clock this morning. They have all worked so hard and they’ve been here ever since. They’re almost done now. Everything was totally clean, totally disinfected. Everything’s very safe,” Fasula said.

Less than 24 hours later, the shelves have been restocked inside Gerrity’s, and the co-owner said that’s thanks to support from his suppliers of this store. But he’s also received a lot of support from the community and around the world.

“It just took on a life all its own," Fasula said. "And we’ve gotten contacted by a newspaper in London. People have called from Germany asking if they could help. A lady asked if she could buy gift cards from us from, from Georgia. It’s amazing.”

Fasula says what is also amazing is the dedication of his employees, especially when an already hard time was made worse.

“I spend most of my time walking around, yelling at them to go home, just to get them some time off," he said. "But as soon as this happened yesterday, they all jumped in. They did everything they possibly could to get the product out and then get the case emptied, get the case cleaned, and then cleaned up and sanitized.”

Authorities said they don’t believe Cirko actually has COVID-19. She was tested anyway and also underwent a mental evaluation.

*


----------



## NijaG

^^^^
 Some people are just wicked souls.

I’m glad the employees and community came together to help.


----------



## RUBY

Ganjababy said:


> There is a cookbook being sold on amazon and all the recipes have semen in them. People are really sick.



What's the book called?


----------



## Ganjababy

RUBY said:


> What's the book called?


See post number 125, natural harvest


----------



## Shimmie

Ivonnovi said:


> SURELY there has to be something they could charge those teens with? !!   If for nothing else but to prevent them from spreading their _stupidity_....any further


Lock them up in the Bronx Zoo. 

They need the fear of God in them.   Their parents are probably just as evil and nasty.   Most children like this are products of the same evil trend.   This is no time for playing “patty cake” with brats.


----------



## Shimmie

Stormy said:


> Now that I've read all the posts I see it's not even about copying Ariana Grande. These kids (and some adults) have gone freaking mad! This is crazy. I stopped eating Bluebell Icecream I think in my 20s. But I do buy fruits and veggies. I'm gonna have to be even more particular about where I buy them I see. I wash them, but still. Gotta disinfect and go Monsanto on your produce now. Goodness!


The grocery stores here have most the fruits and vegetables shrink wrapped.  I still wash and rinse everything when I get home.


----------



## Everything Zen

I just saw that Lenise was a whole grown man at 37....


----------



## metro_qt

Crackers Phinn said:


> The picture on the book cover is killing me knowing what it is.


You gonna eat that or nah?
-that's a true epicurious adventure


----------

